

MillionShort vs. Google - taxonomyman
http://www.millionshortiton.com

======
Smudge
Hmm. Well, I can always tell which side MillionShort is because it takes
longer to load. Should wait until both sets of results have loaded before
revealing them.

~~~
fluxon
+1

